# Yall are gonna love this



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

Even I think this is too high,  but a few have us there. Others have us at 7,8,9, and 13. I think 10-13 is a better fit. But hey,  it looks good... For now.  I knew y'all would get a kick out of this,  so I had to share.

http://collegefootballnews.com/2016/post-spring-college-football-ranking-128-teams

https://sports.yahoo.com/video/post-spring-top-5-college-134641502.html

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ootball-rankings-top-25-after-spring-practice

http://athlonsports.com/college-football/college-footballs-pre-spring-1-128-team-rankings-2016


http://collegespun.com/national/espns-joe-schad-releases-preseason-top-25-for-2016-cfb-season


http://www.volnation.com/forum/tenn...ennessee-13-sporting-news-preseason-poll.html


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2016)

Man that is awesome. ....... wish Georgia was that high.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2016)

early morning volsux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2016)

Even a blind squirrel......................


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2016)

Every now and then, the sunshine does shine on that little black spec on chicken poop..


----------



## Horns (May 4, 2016)

Preseason rankings are useless.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> Preseason rankings are useless.



So are Vols!

Just look at Auburn and all the Heisman talk before last season...


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So are Vols!
> 
> Just look at Auburn and all the Heisman talk before last season...



If it wears orange, kill it.


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Even I think this is too high,  but a few have us there. Others have us at 7,8,9, and 13. I think 10-13 is a better fit. But hey,  it looks good... For now.  I knew y'all would get a kick out of this,  so I had to share.
> 
> http://collegefootballnews.com/2016/post-spring-college-football-ranking-128-teams





> It’s time for Tennessee to stop all the playing around and actually start to win something.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So are Vols!
> 
> Just look at Auburn and all the Heisman talk before last season...



A lot like UGA, huh


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> Preseason rankings are useless.



I agree,  it's not where you start,  but where you finish.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


>



Its the truth,  Elfiii


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Its the truth,  Elfiii



I know. That's what makes it so funny.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A lot like UGA, huh



So what were we suppose to do besides finish the season with a better record than the Vols? 

And oh my... You are making fun of Chubb that was hurt and missed the season?? Oh no, I can't believe you said that.. Where is your buddy 4x4 to tell you how bad of a person you are.. How you have no morals and you should be banned from this forum just saying something like that..  

We fired our coach to improve, what is UT's excuse for sucking?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I know. That's what makes it so funny.



He just really has no clue..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

Where did I make fun of Chubb? I enjoy watching Chubb, took my little league team to watch him play a local HS team a few years ago.  It's unfortunate what happened to him. I'd rather beat a team at full strength.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> took my little league team to watch him play a local HS team a few years ago.



This EXPLAINS a lot! Now I know where your comments come from. The mind of a child..


----------



## AccUbonD (May 4, 2016)

Tennessee stock is definitely trending upward. IMO Coach Jones and his staff have done an excellent job to right the Big Orange ship. 

Go Vols!
Brick by Brick


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2016)

Y'all are back, no doubt! Congrats! I certainly think y'all are a top 5 team. I've even got y'all winning the SEC and as one of the 4 playoff teams this year. If Dobbs stays healthy y'all are going to be hard to beat.

I wouldn't even consider UGA a top 25 team right now, to be honest. Just too many unknowns about this team and the new coaching staff.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 4, 2016)

I disagree UGA still has same recruits as they did when Richt was winning 9 games or better. There was only one season UGA only won 7 games recently(2008?). Do anything less than 8 there is definitely some coaching issues going on IMO.

Brick by Brick


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I disagree UGA still has same recruits as they did when Richt was winning 9 games or better. There was only one season UGA only won 7 games recently(2008?). Do anything less than 8 there is definitely some coaching issues going on IMO.
> 
> Brick by Brick



That first game will certainly tell us a lot about our football team.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all are back, no doubt! Congrats! I certainly think y'all are a top 5 team. I've even got y'all winning the SEC and as one of the 4 playoff teams this year. If Dobbs stays healthy y'all are going to be hard to beat.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider UGA a top 25 team right now, to be honest. Just too many unknowns about this team and the new coaching staff.



Lawd have mercy, there is a sane Ga fan


I haven't got us in the playoffs, yet. .. But I think we finally knock the door down to get into the SECG. In that case,  I hope we don't have to face Bama twice


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lawd have mercy, there is a sane Ga fan
> 
> 
> I haven't got us in the playoffs, yet. .. But I think we finally knock the door down to get into the SECG. In that case,  I hope we don't have to face Bama twice



Not too sure about the sane part, but yeah, I'm definately a Georgia fan.


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all are back, no doubt! Congrats! I certainly think y'all are a top 5 team. I've even got y'all winning the SEC and as one of the 4 playoff teams this year. If Dobbs stays healthy y'all are going to be hard to beat.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider UGA a top 25 team right now, to be honest. Just too many unknowns about this team and the new coaching staff.



^^^^^^^
This I really believe Tenn. Wins it all this year!


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> ^^^^^^^
> This I really believe Tenn. Wins it all this year!



Maybe. They could be back to their glory days once again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Maybe. They could be back to their glory days once again.



You mean best battery throwers in the SEC?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2016)

Honestly and you don't have to be a 10rc homer to see..talent wise at all positions we should at the least make it to Atlanta. 2 Stud rbs (did y'all see jalen hurds video of him sprinting on a treadmill uphill at 19.5mph?) qb young receivers deep and talented oline (finally) de's that are stud two sophomore dts that are stud a couple lbs and a secondary that has one of the best corners in the game that came back for his senior year. Like I said before that don't mean jack if butch and his crew catch coach em up. I'd like to think him going out and getting the new d cord shows that he knows what it's going to take to make the next step. I'm not sold on debord the o cord but time will tell. If we are not in Atlanta I'll be disappointed and the year will be a bust imo.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all are back, no doubt! Congrats! I certainly think y'all are a top 5 team. I've even got y'all winning the SEC and as one of the 4 playoff teams this year. If Dobbs stays healthy y'all are going to be hard to beat.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider UGA a top 25 team right now, to be honest. Just too many unknowns about this team and the new coaching staff.



Gon sports forum history has been made!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Gon sports forum history has been made!



nope. someone hacked silvers account.


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Honestly and you don't have to be a 10rc homer to see..talent wise at all positions we should at the least make it to Atlanta. 2 Stud rbs (did y'all see jalen hurds video of him sprinting on a treadmill uphill at 19.5mph?) qb young receivers deep and talented oline (finally) de's that are stud two sophomore dts that are stud a couple lbs and a secondary that has one of the best corners in the game that came back for his senior year. Like I said before that don't mean jack if butch and his crew catch coach em up. I'd like to think him going out and getting the new d cord shows that he knows what it's going to take to make the next step. I'm not sold on debord the o cord but time will tell. If we are not in Atlanta I'll be disappointed and the year will be a bust imo.



^^^^^

This is my take on it to..

I am a Dawg always but the vowels have the best shot in the SEC to make the playoffs next year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. someone hacked silvers account.



Was it slayer? He was just getting out his true feelings but didn't want to use his screen name so he don't lose his street cred?

Btw I hope to be at the bama game this year. Should be a knockdown drag out.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2016)

bama will make it ten in a row.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama will make it ten in a row.



Ehhhh I wouldn't put money on it if I were you. Or me for that matter. Two best teams in sec currently imo


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2016)

This is the year for the vols.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ehhhh I wouldn't put money on it if I were you. Or me for that matter. Two best teams in sec currently imo




i will. how much you wanna bet.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

All these GA fans agreeing is too much for Slayer. I can see him pitching a fit,  busting his computer,  then throwing his phone because he was mad, he broke his computer.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Honestly and you don't have to be a 10rc homer to see..talent wise at all positions we should at the least make it to Atlanta. 2 Stud rbs (did y'all see jalen hurds video of him sprinting on a treadmill uphill at 19.5mph?) qb young receivers deep and talented oline (finally) de's that are stud two sophomore dts that are stud a couple lbs and a secondary that has one of the best corners in the game that came back for his senior year. Like I said before that don't mean jack if butch and his crew catch coach em up. I'd like to think him going out and getting the new d cord shows that he knows what it's going to take to make the next step. I'm not sold on debord the o cord but time will tell. If we are not in Atlanta I'll be disappointed and the year will be a bust imo.



Wow! That's incredible if true! What a stud!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> All these GA fans agreeing is too much for Slayer. I can see him pitching a fit,  busting his computer,  then throwing his phone because he was mad, he broke his computer.



No, little minion... This Jedi knows the way and can see the man behind the curtain of the Dawg's loving on UT.. 

And you'll have "NO" clue what that might mean. Stuff flies over your head more than anyone else on here.. But that's ok. You'll read a post, smile and think someone was giving you and the Vols a compliment.. 

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Wow! That's incredible if true! What a stud!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lawd have mercy, there is a sane Ga fan
> 
> 
> I haven't got us in the playoffs, yet. .. But I think we finally knock the door down to get into the SECG. In that case,  I hope we don't have to face Bama twice




Twice? That means you would have 12 in row.. 

I think you stupid Vols should just focus on something you haven't done in how many years? Which is winning at least 10 games in a season..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Twice? That means you would have 12 in row..
> 
> I think you stupid Vols should just focus on something you haven't done in how many years? Which is winning at least 10 games in a season..


Last time I was in Knoxville I had a brief but meaningful conversation with a Vol. Primarily it was about why I was given a small order of fries when I clearly ordered a large.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, little minion... This Jedi knows the way and can see the man behind the curtain of the Dawg's loving on UT..
> 
> And you'll have "NO" clue what that might mean. Stuff flies over your head more than anyone else on here.. But that's ok. You'll read a post, smile and think someone was giving you and the Vols a compliment..
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



I can see the sarcasm at times,  but UT is the SEC East darlings


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Twice? That means you would have 12 in row..
> 
> I think you stupid Vols should just focus on something you haven't done in how many years? Which is winning at least 10 games in a season..



It's time to move forward,  buddy. Stop living for yesterday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> but UT is the SEC East darlings


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last time I was in Knoxville I had a brief but meaningful conversation with a Vol. Primarily it was about why I was given a small order of fries when I clearly ordered a large.



Maybe it was a gesture


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's time to move forward,  buddy. Stop living for yesterday





Funny you say that cause that's all you Vols can do.. We're back...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I can see the sarcasm at times,  but UT is the SEC East darlings



At times??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maybe it was a gesture



More than likely it was Tourrettes.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2016)

I would not be surprised to se UT in the NC game this year. They have a great QB and a veteran team.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I would not be surprised to se UT in the NC game this year. They have a great QB and a veteran team.



Don't forget Clemson. They only lost 4 to the draft. 10uhc would have lost 3, but nobody in the NFL wanted them.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 5, 2016)

Whoa, pump the brakes guys. The big orange is finally going to compete again that's all. Teams want to beat Tennessee will have to earn it now.

Go Vols!!!
Brick by Brick


----------



## Silver Britches (May 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I would not be surprised to se UT in the NC game this year. They have a great QB and a veteran team.



Charlie, we had our chance to do something when UT and UF were both down, but we blew our chances. Now, the sleeping giant has awakened and the East has just gotten that much harder for us to win. I hope we're up to the challenge, but I am not feeling very confident right now.

Plus, all those freshman that Tennessee has been playing these last 5 years are now highly experienced sophomores.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2016)

How do they do that and why cant we do it?


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2016)

Brick by brick...you can't take the Atlanta hawks motto.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2016)

Why don't we have a clever saying?


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2016)

Roll tide would be good if they were in Mobile.


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2016)

Face it guys we had our chance and came up 5 yards short. CMR should have coached our teams up but every year it was the same. I really don't have high expectations for CKS.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Why don't we have a clever saying?



I have a lot of them..

Vols Suck..
Vol Scum...
Death to all Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> but nobody in the NFL wanted them.



Can't say that I blame them..


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 6, 2016)

Pass the kool aid please


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 6, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> Pass the kool aid please



Who in their right mind would drink urnge Kool Aid?


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 6, 2016)

Seems to be the stuff dreams are made of.  Besides, who ever said I was in my right mind?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Even I think this is too high,  but a few have us there. Others have us at 7,8,9, and 13. I think 10-13 is a better fit. But hey,  it looks good... For now.  I knew y'all would get a kick out of this,  so I had to share.
> 
> http://collegefootballnews.com/2016/post-spring-college-football-ranking-128-teams






> It’s time for Tennessee to stop all the playing around and actually start to win something.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2016)

My, how the MIGHTY have falling in just a few weeks.

Tennessee Sucks! 

DAWGS SUCK!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> My, how the MIGHTY have falling in just a few weeks.
> 
> Tennessee Sucks!
> 
> DAWGS SUCK!



And what makes it sweeter is the Vols were so high on themselves! We got to hear it all off season and don't think I won't remind them all off season!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2016)

Slater be diggin' up bones today. He a DGD.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Slater be diggin' up bones today. He a DGD.



Someone has to keep these Vols in check.. You won't give me the big red button!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I agree,  it's not where you start,  but where you finish.



How did the Vols finish??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I agree,  it's not where you start,  but where you finish.



So, how did you finish?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I can see the sarcasm at times,  but UT is the SEC East darlings



IS??? How about "WERE"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I agree,  it's not where you start,  but where you finish.



You sure have been quiet this offseason...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

tuesday volsux


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 1, 2017)

I clicked the link without looking at the date.  Imagine my shock to see FSU at #7.  Then to scroll down and see 10rc at whatever number they were.  I already forgot about 10rc, just like errrbody else.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

tuesday goldrangerandfsux


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> tuesday goldrangerandfsux



Only 4 Saturdays left until you disappear.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Only 4 Saturdays left until you disappear.



sure


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

be sure to post live in the game thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

dawgs disappeared in 1980


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 1, 2017)

I must say, I did some mighty fine trolling up in hera! You scrubs study that masterful work of mine and learn from it. No need to be aggressive when you are fishing for those small bottom feeders. They'll swallow the bait and hook, regardless! Set it, and forget it!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> be sure to post live in the game thread.



Not gonna do it.  I'll be at the beach.  Plus, when I watch a game I don't post.  I'm not a 16 year old girl.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not gonna do it.  I'll be at the beach.  Plus, when I watch a game I don't post.  I'm not a 16 year old girl.



sure


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> sure



Have you ever seen me post during a game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I must say, I did some mighty fine trolling up in hera! You scrubs study that masterful work of mine and learn from it. No need to be aggressive when you are fishing for those small bottom feeders. They'll swallow the bait and hook, regardless! Set it, and forget it!



That was a plan some of you boys tried.... Being nice to Vol.. Never gonna happen with me! 

I actually got more responses to my posts. But then again, everything I said was the truth.

I hate the Vols and I hope Knoxville burns to the ground!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate the Vols and I hope Knoxville burns to the ground!



You mean to tell me that Knoxville ISN'T the ruins of a once vibrant city that already burnt to the ground?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was a plan some of you boys tried.... Being nice to Vol.. Never gonna happen with me!
> 
> I actually got more responses to my posts. But then again, everything I said was the truth.
> 
> I hate the Vols and I hope Knoxville burns to the ground!



I bet you even hate orange juice.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2017)

For a minute I thought Bucknasty had showed back up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I bet you even hate orange juice.



I hate everything Orange! There was a sweet shirt at the Orvis store my wife grabbed for me a couple of weeks ago when we were walking the outlet store in Maine. The only problem was the trout design was Orange so I told her I didn't want it. She said, no one is going to look at that shirt and think you are a Vol fan. And my response was, I'll know it's a Vol color and I'm not wearing that trash! The shirt stayed in the store.



elfiii said:


> For a minute I thought Bucknasty had showed back up.




He's afraid to come in here after the trashing he took last season. After they win a couple games, he'll be back. He's hanging over in the FoodPlot forum..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate everything Orange! There was a sweet shirt at the Orvis store my wife grabbed for me a couple of weeks ago when we were walking the outlet store in Maine. The only problem was the trout design was Orange so I told her I didn't want it. She said, no one is going to look at that shirt and think you are a Vol fan. And my response was, I'll know it's a Vol color and I'm not wearing that trash! The shirt stayed in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would you take orange colored medications meant to save your life


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> would you take orange colored medications meant to save your life



I bet Slayer looks good wearing hunter orange, too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> would you take orange colored medications meant to save your life



I use Advil over Ibuprofen. If ketchup was orange I wouldn't use it.. 

About the only thing I would do is use Orange toilet paper to wipe my behind.




Silver Britches said:


> I bet Slayer looks good wearing hunter orange, too!



That's why I lease my own land, so I don't have too!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2017)

My DIL bought some Vol stuff to give me as a gag at my retirement party. My son told here, "you need to take that stuff back, dad wont see the humor in it". And he was exactly right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> My DIL bought some Vol stuff to give me as a gag at my retirement party. My son told here, "you need to take that stuff back, dad wont see the humor in it". And he was exactly right.



That's a good way to become an EX-DIL...


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's afraid to come in here after the trashing he took last season. After they win a couple games, he'll be back. He's hanging over in the FoodPlot forum..





Actually, I started checking out the hunting and trail cam forums lately and I also noticed many guys that used to post here years ago. A few of which gave me heck on a regular basis. I wonder why they don't show up here much any more?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I wonder why they don't show up here much any more?



Cause they Live in Dawg country??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause they Live in Dawg country??



You can call it Dawg country, but one of our Walmarts was selling Alabama shirts the other day. Three left, the Dawg rack was still full....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can call it Dawg country, but one of our Walmarts was selling Alabama shirts the other day. Three left, the Dawg rack was still full....



It's a Wal-Mart.. Those morons bought the shirt thinking they were buying an Atlanta Braves shirt..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's a Wal-Mart.. Those morons bought the shirt thinking they were buying an Atlanta Braves shirt..



No, it has "Alabama Crimson Tide" spelled out on it. 
But I have no doubt that some Dawg fans bought it thinking it was a Braves T-shirt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, it has "Alabama Crimson Tide" spelled out on it.
> But I have no doubt that some Dawg fans bought it thinking it was a Braves T-shirt.



Like I said.. It's a Wal-Mart... Those morons can't spell either..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I said.. It's a Wal-Mart... Those morons can't spell either..


No, it was from Russell mfg. I think the UGA shirts were from China.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, it was from Russell mfg. I think the UGA shirts were from China.



You do realize that Russel gets most of their stuff from Honduras.. On June 25, 2009, Russell became the first collegiate licensee to be placed on probation by the Fair Labor Association.

Seems fitting that someone on Probation is peddling Alabama shirts..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize that Russel gets most of their stuff from Honduras.. On June 25, 2009, Russell became the first collegiate licensee to be placed on probation by the Fair Labor Association.
> 
> Seems fitting that someone on Probation is peddling Alabama shirts..



Funny guy. See if we give you one of our coaches ever again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize that Russel gets most of their stuff from Honduras.. On June 25, 2009, Russell became the first collegiate licensee to be placed on probation by the Fair Labor Association.
> 
> Seems fitting that someone on Probation is peddling Alabama shirts..



I bet no one even got suspended.  Let's give them all a HAND.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny guy. See if we give you one of our coaches ever again.



not working for the dogs is it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I bet no one even got suspended.  Let's give them all a HAND.



Handled "In-House"...


----------

